# tappan lake



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was thinking about giving tappan a try tomorrow, got the fever, just wondering if anyone is doing any good, I plan on using minnow and plastics, any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Caught one crappie (8 1/2 inches) and two big creek chubs on crappie tube jigs around the 646 bridge opening. The bite was slow........i caught the crappie about 2 feet down over deep water


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Were you in a boat or on shore

promag


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I hit Tappan Sunday (25th) lake is still down 3ft. And 38-39 degrees. I caught absolutely nothing....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i was fishing from the bank when i caught my fish


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks I tried without much luck. I'm gonna have to try with some live bait

promag


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My son and I was out fishing last saturday, Tried assortment of fishing , using live minnows , My son did catch a 10 lb carp up in the shallows, so we had some excitement, but that was it, fished deep to shallow bays, 37 degree water temperature.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Went out there this morning. Nada. My buddy and I were more scouting for catfishing spots this summer than anything else.


----------

